# Opinions on my amarican bully puppy plz....



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*9 WEEKS OLD.....*


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What do you want to know......He is so friggan cute is all I can say!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

blue_nose_bella said:


> what do you want to know......he is so friggan cute is all i can say!


thanks i have 4 more pics of him you want to see??
He looks just like his daddy "cashpot"..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah, cashpot! Yes, more pics please!  What are your plans for him?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Aww cute, post some new pics of cash pot while your at it


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Lookin good


----------

